# Cat clings to car on 30 mile trip



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

_Taken from BBC News Website
26/09/2008_

*A cat is recovering after clinging onto the underside of a camper van bumper on a ride to the seaside in East Lothian.*

The male tabby, who has been nicknamed Bumper, managed to cling on for the 30-mile trip from Muirhouse.

The camper van's owner, who has since carried on his journey south, discovered the cat when he saw its tail sticking out of the bumper.

Now vets at the Haddington branch of the Links Vet Group, where he was taken, are trying to trace his owner.

*'Covered in diesel'*

Vet Padraig Egan told BBC Scotland news how Bumper was covered in diesel when they finally managed to retrieve him.

He said: "The owner and one of our vets Francis Bakker managed to get him out by stuffing a beach towel up the bumper and pulling him out.

"He was covered in diesel, which would have been detrimental to him if he had had time to groom himself and therefore ingest the diesel.

"He is between four and five years old and has been eating chicken so he is doing well.

"I plan to take him home with me for the week while we wait for his owner to get in contact with us and then the camper van owner will look after him if nobody comes forward." 
It is understood the camper van owner thought he had hit the cat when he saw the tail sticking out of the bumper.

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Edinburgh, East and Fife | Cat clings to car in 30-mile trip


----------

